# Anyone handloading 375 Winchester?



## bskthunter (Apr 26, 2005)

Looking for a recipe for 375 Win for my T/C Encore pistol w/14inch barrel. 
Is anyone else out there doing this? I live in Ohio where we can use any straight wall cartridge for handgun hunting.


----------



## wheelgun (Feb 7, 2005)

I was shooting a 375 14" barrel in my Contender until last December I now have a 375 JDJ 14". I am at work now but I will email you some info on the 375 win.The 375 win is a great caliber in the contender.


----------



## razorbackrandy (Nov 4, 2005)

bskthunter said:


> Looking for a recipe for 375 Win for my T/C Encore pistol w/14inch barrel.
> Is anyone else out there doing this? I live in Ohio where we can use any straight wall cartridge for handgun hunting.


 I have a marlin 336 in the win375. it is a very good 100 to 150yard brush bucker. If you go to loaddata.com, i'll wager there are some loads to chose from there.I also have a savage ML2 smokeless muzzle loader. from working up loads for it, using imr 4759 and 4227 with 250gr sst and xtp bullets, ill bet they have an application for the 375win. good luck!


----------

